# Very merry Christmas, Yule Greetings!



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope everyone in chicken land have a wonderful time this season and you all prepare and receive a prosperous New Year!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Back at ya sandra! Merry Christmas! Happy New Year!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Celebrating with those you love.


----------

